# Sept 2011 Member monthly Giveaway WINNER - lovedr79



## Jim (Sep 1, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on Sept 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in August 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN* and it will go by the order you respond.

We are going to have ourselves a Get Five lures Giveaway. Here is your chance to win a pack of the super popular Dinero worm in my color choice. I picked up a few packs when I went to LandBigFish in Ohio.  

Here is the worm in action......
[youtube]VDByQhpoaOs[/youtube]



 



Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## 00 mod (Sep 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Sep 1, 2011)

In for a great bait.


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 1, 2011)

In


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 1, 2011)

IN

Hope everybody enjoys the last holiday =D>


----------



## Dragonman (Sep 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## BassGeek54 (Sep 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 2, 2011)

In. Love worm fishering with shakys :lol:


----------



## super_dork (Sep 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 2, 2011)

in


----------



## lswoody (Sep 2, 2011)

IN.


----------



## po1 (Sep 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 3, 2011)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 3, 2011)

In.....


----------



## JonBoatfever (Sep 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 5, 2011)

in


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 6, 2011)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Sep 6, 2011)

:twisted: IN!!!!!


----------



## RatherBFishin (Sep 7, 2011)

In


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 7, 2011)

In


----------



## flatboat (Sep 7, 2011)

in


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 7, 2011)

in


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2011)

*Random.org picked number 14 from 1-25, making lovedr79 this months winner. Congrats lovedr79!*


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good job lovedr79 =D>


----------



## fender66 (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pm sent
Thanks again!


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 9, 2011)

congrats  damn, I was #15 Jim, you better tweek your random picking


----------



## fender66 (Sep 9, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> congrats  damn, I was #15 Jim, you better tweek your random picking



I agree...I was # 13!


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Jim! i got them yesterday! cant wait to try them out when and if the rain ever stops here!


----------

